

DNS for Rocket Scientists - jmorton
http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/

======
amalag
How about BIND for rocket scientists. There are easier to configure
alternatives, I have heard good things about PowerDNS which has multiple
backend support and third party web gui administration.

